# Using Clay in Soaps



## melstan775 (Mar 13, 2013)

I have some Kaolin clay I'm going to use in my next few batches. I don't really know how to use it in soap; however, and Google isn't being much help.   Here's my clay questions: 

1. I am thinking a teaspoon ppo is more then enough. Yes, no? More, less? 

2.  What does it mean to hydrate clay? I've heard this helps it incorporate into the soap. If I soak the clay in water, do I detract that amount of water from my lye? 

3. Does the clay go into the water or the oils? 

4. How do you use clay when you want it to anchor a scent? 

Advice appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Genny (Mar 13, 2013)

If you're adding it for color or non scent anchoring reasons, then hydrating it is good.  Hydrate is just soaking it in water for a while.  You don't have to detract the amount of water, because usually you don't have to use much water.

I start at 1/2 tsp ppo.  

I put my clay in at trace.

When using it to anchor scent, I mix it with the eo instead of water.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 13, 2013)

Can you use fragerence oil instead of eo to anchor? I assume you still use the same amount of fragerence you would without clay?


----------



## Genny (Mar 13, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Can you use fragerence oil instead of eo to anchor? I assume you still use the same amount of fragerence you would without clay?



Yes & Yes.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you.  *curtsies*


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Mar 14, 2013)

I love clay soap and so does my husband, he likes to shave in the shower with it!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 14, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> I love clay soap and so does my husband, he likes to shave in the shower with it!



How much clay is in your clay soap?


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 14, 2013)

I just bought the clay sampler pack from brambleberry. I've used up all my local resources for natural colorants. And I feel like a total noob for asking. But are there any benifits to using clays like as in health wise?


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 14, 2013)

melstan, from my ltd experience 2 teaspoons per pd for very fine and smooth clay like white and rose kaolin.  If its a rougher clay like the Rhassoul I bought I'm only going with 1 teaspoon per pd and I sift it well beforehand.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 14, 2013)

oh let me know how the clay sampler goes. I have it in my wish list.  Clays are used for colorants and also for treating skin type. I don't know right off the top of my head which clays are good for oily, combination, excema, etc, but I am sure it's there somewhere.


----------



## cerelife (Mar 14, 2013)

mel, I use 1T/ppo of kaolin in my soap and I like this amount, but that's just me. In my first batch with kaolin, I made the mistake of just dumping it in (dry) at trace, and even though I SB'd the heck out of it, I still got little dots of clay in the finished soap. Now I mix it in with my "soft" oils along with my FO/EO...again, that's just my way of doing it.
I've used rose kaolin at the same amount for a deep pink color, and at half the amount for a more delicate pink.
Bentonite clay is more drying (at least in my experience). I've only made one soap with it at my nephew's request for a facial bar for oily/acne-prone skin. He really likes it, but the amount I used was WAY too drying for my old skin!!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tips! I'm going to try it with fo for anchoring. last time I put it in the lyewater and strained it, some of the clay got stuck t other bottom of my lye pitcher. Bentonite is good for oily skin, kaolin for dry skin, that's all I know.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 14, 2013)

I used bentonite clay in our EO swap...unfortunately that was my first time too! I just added 1 tsp per pound at trace...unfortunately some of the bars have dots of clay where I didnt mix very well 

Then in my shampoo bar, I added 1tppo in with my lye water. Worked very well because I SBed it prior to emulsifing my oils in.

And in my recent facial soap that is curing, I took a little of my oil mix out, mixed my clay and EO together and added at trace. That worked well too!


----------



## Badger (Mar 14, 2013)

I might just have to add clays to my to do list also...


----------



## danahuff (Mar 14, 2013)

I am experimenting with clays, too. French green clay is supposed to be good for oily skin. Bentonite adds slip for shaving soaps. I think kaolin is good for all skin types. Celine Blacow (Soaperstar) got me interested in clay because she always uses it, and I ordered some soap from her and loved how smooth it felt. It really does add something to the feel of the soap.

I have heard wide variance on how much to use, from 1 tsp to 1 tbsp per pound of oils, so not much help there. 

Celine stick blends her clay into her oils. It gives you a lighter base to start with if you are using white clay, so that is also a potential benefit.  I found David Fisher's discussion of clays helpful: http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/soaprecipes/a/claysoapcombo.htm


----------



## Seifenblasen (Mar 14, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> I just bought the clay sampler pack from brambleberry. I've used up all my local resources for natural colorants. And I feel like a total noob for asking. But are there any benifits to using clays like as in health wise?



Have you soaped with their Brazilian pink clay?  I have been thinking about getting some but cannot seem to make up my mind. :think:


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 14, 2013)

Seifenblasen said:


> Have you soaped with their Brazilian pink clay?  I have been thinking about getting some but cannot seem to make up my mind. :think:



I haven't had a chance to make any soap since the shipment came in. I'll let you know when I do


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Mar 16, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> How much clay is in your clay soap?



Sorry I'm so slow getting back but I see others answered.  I use 2 t ppo.  And I mixed it with my eo or sometimes with small potion of oils. And beat it mercilessly .


----------



## Desert Karen (Mar 16, 2013)

I just purchased both Kaolin and Bentonite Clay in my most recent order. I had no idea how much clay was going to be in a 2oz. bag. Holy Moley! All I can say is that I bought 6 ozs of each, and clay is going to have to go into everything I make!
Ya live and learn


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 19, 2013)

Karen, I bought a pound of the kaolin because it was like $2.00.  I'm going to have it for a very long time at the rate of 1T ppo


----------



## danahuff (Mar 20, 2013)

I initially used 2 tsp. per pound of oils and found that the ends of my soap loaves were a little chalky looking and crumbly. There is nothing wrong with the bars at all, but I thought maybe cutting that amount in half might be worth trying, and the last few batches I've used 1 tsp. per pound of oils, and I found that to be perfect for getting the smooth feeling I was looking for without introducing any crumbliness.


----------



## cursivearts (May 10, 2013)

Resurrecting this thread to ask:  can you use any kind of clay to anchor scent or kaolin specifically?


----------



## danahuff (May 10, 2013)

I have heard of people using bentonite clay.


----------

